# Seas Introduced Graphene Cones... Sort Of...



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

OK, so it is just a coating. But, it makes sense as a the first logical step toward graphene cones.

https://www.audioxpress.com/news/seas-announces-new-excel-graphene-woofer-series

E0073-08 W16NX003

https://www.audioxpress.com/news/seas-announces-new-w19-excel-graphene-woofer-series?fbclid=IwAR0p6K2IXznRpXYPkg8zIIDzGydNSwEspSjIq8-b459rk-bvUzJkghFqaMI

E0076-08 W19NX001


----------

